# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Accounting software won't run on Vista

## Dave A

Apparently Pastel Accounting software so widely used by businesses in South Africa does not run on Vista OS computers.

There goes about 95% of the South African business market for Vista until the problem is fixed, I guess.

----------


## Yvonne

Nor is it compatible with Nedbank Nedinform internet banking, or QBooks accounting!  I was under the impression that the long delay in releasing it was so that this software would not have all the "teething" glitches of previous microsoft windows programs!
Just purchased a new computer with the Vista software and the full office package as an O.M.E. package. 
I have the option to purchase another full copy of Windows and Office97 to overcome my problem.
So someone else in the office was fortunate enough to get an unexpected new computer!!!!
Darn!
 :Rant1:  Yvonne Symons

----------


## Dave A

The bleeding edge of technology indeed.

On the subject of Quicbooks, I see 2007 has been out overseas for a while, but is stubbornly not available here. I needed some extra licences on 2003 (which as it is no longer supported are no longer issued). They are determined to sell me 2006 whilst I'm holding out for 2007.

If anyone has any *valid* Quickbooks Pro 2003 licences available, please let me know. Will pay R500.00 per licence.

----------


## duncan drennan

> If anyone has any *valid* Quickbooks Pro 2003 licences available, please let me know. Will pay R500.00 per licence.


Can you actually do this under their license agreement? What I remember from it was that this kind of transaction had to be approved by them in writing. Practically I don't see how it really matters though.

----------


## Dave A

You never know. Some retailer might have some old stock  :Big Grin:  

Heck. Quickbooks is trying to sell me old stock!! Why must I buy 2006 when 2007 is out?

----------


## Yvonne

I never ever read the full license agreement and just click on accept.
Yip! I know - ignorance is bliss!

When is a QBooks license "valid"?

If a person purchases a program, and for some reason no longer needs it, is it illegal to give the program to another person, after having uninstalled it on your own computer?

Also Dave you say that the QBooks 2003 is no longer supported. 
Just curious, have you ever needed assistance and support from QBooks?


Thanks
Yvonne

----------


## Yvonne

Has anyone tried the Microsoft accounting package, presumable this is written for Vista.
Are Microsoft hoping that we will change to their program if QBooks and Pastel are not compatible?
I heard it was free software, but do not really know anything about it?

Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

> Also Dave you say that the QBooks 2003 is no longer supported. 
> Just curious, have you ever needed assistance and support from QBooks?


No. The software comes with a help facility that has met my needs every time. And despite having numerous staff over the years put it through all kinds of abuse, I think it has decided to close down because it has a problem on a total of about 5 occassions. And every time reopening had everything just perfect, except the transaction that was in the process at the time of the crash was absent - no problems there either  :Big Grin:  

It really has been incredibly stable. 



> Has anyone tried the Microsoft accounting package, presumable this is written for Vista.
> Are Microsoft hoping that we will change to their program if QBooks and Pastel are not compatible?
> I heard it was free software, but do not really know anything about it?


I was toying with a Vista machine this morning at Makro and quietly noticed that. But I didn't get round to running the biz package. More browsing to see what was on as opposed to how good it might be and it does seem to be part of the Vista essentials or premium (?) package at least. (The basic business packaged version).

But now I'm going to take a closer look next time I get the chance.

----------


## duncan drennan

> If a person purchases a program, and for some reason no longer needs it, is it illegal to give the program to another person, after having uninstalled it on your own computer?


It really depends on the particular end user license. I just remember from the QuickBooks one that you couldn't transfer your license to someone else without written permission from them, but that was with the 2006 version.

----------


## Dave A

Well, I'm going to be transferring a copy from one machine to another over the weekend, so I'll double check it then. 

Thinking about it, without the written permission aspect, there's potential in a second hand licences dealership  :Big Grin:  
And I wonder what the legal position would be on the transfer of ownership being unreasonably withheld. Part of Quickbooks marketing is that there are no renewal fees.

----------


## Dave A

Update: Indeed, according to the EULA you may transfer ownership with 2003 - you just need to inform Quickbooks within 15 days and not keep any copies.

----------


## Dave A

I've just received an unsolicited email from Pastel - it seems someone went to the trouble of adding me to their email list. It does contain some very pertinent information in relation to the title of this thread, so I'm not complaining too much. However, the fine print at the bottom says I cannot reproduce, disseminate blah blah any of the information contained therein.

So clearly I am not supposed to pass onto you the content of the email or any part thereof. Which is not too much of a problem because it is pretty non-commital anyway. ie. It does not say that Pastel does run on Vista. But it doesn't say Pastel doesn't run on Vista either. It does mention that Pastel does use a particular database and that installations may become complex.

Here is a list of potentially useful links that you might want to give a try if you have any interest:

Windows Vista : Capable and Premium Ready PCs

Read about Microsoft VistaÃ¢âÂ¢ system requirements

Read about some of the pertinent changes in Microsoft VistaÃ¢âÂ¢

Read more about setting up Pastel Partner when using Microsoft VistaÃ¢âÂ¢

Read more about troubleshooting Pastel Partner when using Microsoft VistaÃ¢âÂ¢

Pervasive.com

----------


## Yvonne

Dave, 
Did you ever resolve this problem?

Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

Yes. I use Quickbooks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yvonne

Sorry, I should have asked a more specific question.

Did you manage to reload it on a new computer using your existing license? or were you forced to purchase an upgrade?

Our license renewal date is March 2029 for two users and yet we are unable to obtain the activation key for more than one user.

QBooks here in South Africa will not assist as they say the program is no longer supported, and suggest the purchase of the latest QBooks for 2 users at a cost of 
R4, 888.00

I am really reluctant to incur additional costs for an updated program which has nothing new to offer us and not available in the program we already own.

I am looking into changing my accounting program as I really do not want to spend any more on QBooks despite using their program with regular updates since 2003.

Has anyone used Microsoft Accounting, and would anyone know if there would be any benefits to using the Microsoft accounting program as we are shortly installing Microsoft CRM software, I would assume that it would be easier to integrate a Microsoft program than QBooks?

Would appreciate any advice,
Thanks
Yvonne

----------


## Chatmaster

Yvonne, have you  ever had a look at Turbocash? My wife uses it in her bookkeeping business.

----------


## IanF

Yvonne
If you are looking have a look at econoaccounting I use the lite version as I have a estimating system which goes up to invoicing. The downloading of bank statements is one of the best features. :Smile:

----------


## duncan drennan

Yvonne, is your problem that you can't get QBooks to work on Vista? I did some digging (as I have 2006 and it also "does not work" on vista) and managed to get QBooks 2006 working without any major hassles. Let me know, and I'll look up what the necessary settings are.

----------


## Yvonne

No, it is not related to Vista, I discovered that problem previously when I purchased a new PC. so took that into account.

We have made sure that the server and new computers are all Microsoft Windows XP - but Windows compatible later should QBooks update to Vista.

We have an excellent IT consultant, and I do have total confidence in him.

We eventually got it sorted, had to remove the program from the server, and put it back on one of the stations, and we now have the access of two users,  but now for some strange reason the program will not permit me to export a file into Exel!

Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciated,

Yvonne

Yvonne

----------


## Dave A

Sorry, I've been kinda busy and haven't got to *all* the new posts for a couple of days.



> Did you manage to reload it on a new computer using your existing license? or were you forced to purchase an upgrade?


As long as you uninstall on one machine, you won't have any problem installing onto a new machine using the same activation code. I've had to do that lots of times over the years. But it looks like you're already on top of that.



> I am really reluctant to incur additional costs for an updated program which has nothing new to offer us and not available in the program we already own.


I know that feeling. I felt the same way when I got my first Quickbooks. I was so chuffed that you had it for life, and pretty much everything else available at the time was for rent - well, a pretty steep annual fee at least.

However, it was single user and when I needed a multi-user environment it was all over. I ended up giving that old one away and it is still being used to this day.

Nowadays I pretty much accept that there is a lifespan in any product, and sooner or later you'll probably need to replace/upgrade it.

----------


## Yvonne

Dave,  

Please think long and hard before you upgrade to QBooks 2008, and whatever you do, do not uninstall your present program and have plenty of backups!  
QBooks 2008 is not Vat compatable without having a QBooks consultant fix a data problem!
It handles Vat in a different way to previous versions, personally I don't see this as an improvement!

I had to purchased the QBooks 2008 for a server and 2 users, in order to be able to get support!   
Never needed it in the past! 
The software cost R7,499 and we have been trying to get it up and running for 2 days!

Not possible to run from the server! 
We were told prior to the installation that there would be a problem with the Vat! (After the purchase naturally - no support information until the new purchase!!!!)

Therefore this is not "my" problem as I see it but a very definite QBooks software incompatability with previous versions!

I am going to start preparations to move to a new program from now as I will never again purchase another QBooks product, after being a loyal user for approx 10 years.

Yvonne

----------

Dave A (20-Jun-08), duncan drennan (21-Jun-08)

----------


## amym

Pastel can run on Vista. You need to make sure that you are using Pervasive version 9 or higher and Pastel version 9 or higher. You will have to upgrade to the latest versions if you are using older versions of these products.

When you install Pastel, also remember to right click and choose the option to install as administrator. 

Hope this helps.

Amy

----------

Dave A (22-Jul-08)

----------


## Marq

From my experience this past year - if you have to run anything as the administrator in vista then the product is not properly vista compatible.  This seems to be a fault with most accounting packages

Pastels Pervasive did just that to my machine and I was only looking at their one demo package. It took over and I had server problems and sql problems and hanging stuff. The product itself didnt look that great to me and also seems to rely on Excel and other third party products for reports. The demo disk went south pretty quickly. 

I last had a look around when Qbooks bombed in vista last year (yes I was also told where I could put my problems after having used qb since ver 3 many years ago - I also will convert to that 'something else' on my next upgrade.) I couldn't find anything successful then mainly as a result of the suppliers selling off the shelf licences rather than products. Accpacs simply accounting was one of these (I dont know if they still are or whether they came to their senses.)

So be careful out there as some of these 'packages' are annual licence stuff and you will pay for the product over and over every year. They rely on the fact that you have a years data and set up on your machine and its a real problem to convert to something new. 

What to get though? I do not know at the moment - I only know that it will not be qbooks or pastel for me. It will be interesting to see where your research takes you.

----------


## Alta Murray

Help has arrived!  Our accounting package is available and a download available at
www.rapidaccess.co.za. Our web-site is not ready, it is not finished, but just speed reading through this thread and seeing how you struggle made me change my mind. So if you hit a snag on the site, please call me at 082 8231065 or Jakes/Koos at 0825700962 or JP at 0723715540 and we'll help you to download. Our web site is NOT ready, so when you download, pls be patient, and don't click twice, it will download.

The demo version is a single user multi-company, but of course you can get the multi-user version as well.  It comes with all the bells and whistles as standard, so you don't end up paying for add on's, standard means full deck.  It is Vista ready and runs on T-Speed.  An added benefit is that we offer on-line assistance and even find your mistakes for you if you don't balance, easier for us to do as we work from the bottom up.
For that you will need a DSL or broadband connection. Additional feautres : ur reps can get onto the system at the client and make out invoices or check for stock availability etc. 

The business accounting package also checks why you lose money, and this is NOT my diagnostics package! But at least you get a good foundation to start doing analysis from.

No help desk - you speak to the developer and we speak English. We play around with new technology and we even have a cheaper ISP available than MWeb that we have pushed and it works.  

And check out the prices!! RE the thread where we had the debate about software, see, it can be cheap.  And it can be better.

Something else that is cool -- the software evolves from the standard package around your specific needs, so if you want changes it won't cost you an arm and a leg.

----------


## Alta Murray

Hi Marq, 

We don't make use of SQL, or any other 3rd parties, you don't need to upgrade, you don't need anything special to make our systems run. And as for hidden costs -- there is none!  I am laughing as I type this, boy, they sure know how to milk a cow.

We can even help you to see our system in action if you like, so you can see someone working on the system from where you are at.  

The system has no limits on records as it can handle up to a billion records. The system auto-backups your data at year end, and is always available, year after year.  The package allows you to e-mail statements,orders,invoices etc. directly from the system on the screen that you are at.  

We have been exclusive thus far, and we have clients all over the world that we service.

As a business owner, the coolest thing to my mind, is that I can check on my business from where ever I am.  (This is the data server option, which requires a little bit of technical set up, but nothing major)  

All our reps are making out their invoices from our clients premises by only using a memory stick.  You also have the feature where you can restrict certain people from viewing data that you think might be sensitive for ex. we don;t want our reps checking out our net profit and cashbook.

We will be happy to answer any questions, and please remember that I believe there is no thing like a stupid question, so let it rip.

----------


## Alta Murray

No life-span as you know it on our products Dave.  We work it a little bit different, but by then you should know me, I always tend to do things differently, and it needs to work!!

----------


## Dave A

Hmm. Rapid it ain't.

Alta, I couldn't resist taking a peak. I hit the download link and it looks like it is trying to set up the application on *your* server as opposed to *my* PC.

----------


## Dave A

Hmm. The downloading is a bit wierd (apparently this is an IE7 thing - Firefox users should have less trouble). My only suggestion is to create the folder to save in *before* downloading - I'm used to doing that on the fly.

Anyway, time to play...  :Big Grin: 
Now I'm not going to get any work done  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alta Murray

Very sorry bout that, like I said the web site is NOT ready, but at least you can take a look.  And I did say when you download please be patient :Smile:  honest to a T I am. However, the rest is rapid! Comments will always be welcome though, and I really hate the colour of the site, never mind that it is not up and running properly yet.  Yuk! Great to hear from you though!

----------


## Dave A

The rest is indeed rapid. *Very* rapid!

My first suggestion - have a sample company available with sample data for trial downloads. Loading sample data to get a handle on the functionality is soooo boring  :Wink:

----------


## Alta Murray

OK the download is fixed now, quickly tested it, and it now takes 37 seconds with the look & feel you are used to.  At least this is forcing us to get the website done!! Not that I am doing it....

Dave,Dave, at your age loading sample data should be the highlight of your day :Smile:  

Seriously, sample data will be looked at next, the motivation behind having no data was actually to give you the chance to get a feel for the system. We really considered this at the outset, as I am not one to sit and waste time either, but the benefits of having no data outweighed the time spent entering data. We are the herd nerd, so our input might not be valid when it comes to this point.  

But since soooome people out there have to go skydiving, cliff hanging, riding sharks bare-back, we will provide the test data :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Well, hopefully you don't mind the feedback  :Whistling: 
It's a way to refine the product  :Wink:

----------


## IanF

> OK the download is fixed now, quickly tested it, and it now takes 37 seconds with the look & feel you are used to.


Alta 
I downloaded the package and it looks good, like most packages you do need to do some planning when you set it up. An example is numbering your expense accounts. Do you have a facility to import bank statements? 
I currently use Econoacounting which suits me the biggest advantages for me is downloading Banks statements and posting from there. Also the auto allocate so bank charges etc. are posted when importing the bank statement. Account numbers are not used in inputting only account names. You just allocate the account type when you add an account. What I don't like is no recurring journals but I haven't looked hard. It is more suited to the smaller business which I am rather than a bigger business. 
Good luck with this and enjoy writing the manual.

----------


## Alta Murray

No, I love the feedback, it is essential to view something from the end-user's perspective, so I value every single opinion, but couldn't resist teasing you. 

Please note that I did not develop this system, but after evaluating the accounting packages out there, it was my choice to launch and interact my diagnostics system with *this* particular business accounting system as I evaluated with data integrity in mind and connectivity abilities with T-Speed. I also looked at the reputation this system had and adaptibility is a great issue with me.  But that remains the nerd view, so I am very, very grateful for every single morsel of input.

----------


## Alta Murray

Hi Ian,

Thank you so much for your review, and I will reply fully later.  But just quicky, it does have recurring journals, and the system is currently in use by companies with a turnover of between 8 - 12 million per month, with branches either over the world, or SA and other regions of Southern Africa.  But it also runs with attorneys, accountants down to a one-man-band.  

However, we will be the first to tell you, if you are happy with what you have, don't scratch where it doesn't itch :Smile:   Will come back to importing bank statements.....and numbering accounts.

But thank you again for your input, and boy did I need a reliable print shop last week!!

----------

